# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  سوالات ازمون ازمایشی گاج

## legion

با سلام خدمت دوستان
 با توجه به اینکه سایت رسمی کنکور سوالات ازمایشی گاج را در دسترس نداره و نمی تواند در خدمت کنکوریهای عزیز قرار بده به همین دلیل هر کسی در ازمون های گاج شرکت می کند لطف کنه سوالاتش را به هر نحوی میتونه در خدمت دوستان حال به میر سایت به تا بذاره برای فروش یا .... قرار بده 
البته خودم خواستار سوالات هستم و اگر کسی دیگه هم نخواست خودم می خرم (البته نه اینکه نسخه اصلیشو حالا چاپیش یا عکس بگیره یه جا اپود کنه)
البته رشته تجربی!
با تشکر

----------


## legion

گشتم نبود  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
>  با توجه به اینکه سایت رسمی کنکور سوالات ازمایشی گاج را در دسترس نداره و نمی تواند در خدمت کنکوریهای عزیز قرار بده به همین دلیل هر کسی در ازمون های گاج شرکت می کند لطف کنه سوالاتش را به هر نحوی میتونه در خدمت دوستان حال به میر سایت به تا بذاره برای فروش یا .... قرار بده 
> البته خودم خواستار سوالات هستم و اگر کسی دیگه هم نخواست خودم می خرم (البته نه اینکه نسخه اصلیشو حالا چاپیش یا عکس بگیره یه جا اپود کنه)
> البته رشته تجربی!
> با تشکر


تایپیک های تکراریتون حذف شدن چون اینو قبلا زده بودید...
لطفن همین تایپیک رو بالا بیارید نه اینکه هی تایپیک بزنید اونم تکراری!
به اینجا مراجعه کنید تعدادی از آزمونای پارسال واسه دانلود هست:
دانلود رایگان آزمونهای سراسری گاج

علاوه بر اینا فایل ازمون غیر حضوری یا همون اینترنتی گاج داخل سایتشم هست  :Yahoo (1): 
درسته به خوبی آزمونای اصلیش نیست ولی بازم سوالای خوبی داره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ali.facori

سلام خسته نباشید همگی دوستانمنم میخوام سوالای گاج رو من چند نمونشو دیدم سوالای زیبایی کار میکنن به نظرم خیلی استاندارد تر از قلمچی هست سوالاشون مخصوصا عمومیا و صد البته تخصصیاشونهر کی داره اگر میتونه اسکن کنه ما خریداریم

----------


## Araz

اگه بتونم آزمونهای گاج رو هم میذارم
به احتمال 70 درصد آزمون تجربی سال چهارم امسال رو همانند سایر موسسات برای فروش میذارم

----------


## ali.facori

> اگه بتونم آزمونهای گاج رو هم میذارم
> به احتمال 70 درصد آزمون تجربی سال چهارم اسمال رو همانند سایر موسسات برای فروش میذارم


پس کی ؟

آقا سال تموم شد به خدا

دمتون گرم آقا اراز این آزمونا خیلی میخوانش 

سریع پیگیری کنید تا یکی دوروز اینده دیگه بزارید من خیلی لازمش دارم از طرفی برنامه میخوام بریزیم طبق اون

----------


## mamad.hny

> اگه بتونم آزمونهای گاج رو هم میذارم
> به احتمال 70 درصد آزمون تجربی سال چهارم اسمال رو همانند سایر موسسات برای فروش میذارم


ریاضی چی پس؟ :yahoo (2):

----------


## legion

کاش بشه که بزارید  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ali.facori

up

----------


## legion

up

----------


## legion

نبود! :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Araz

> نبود!


اینقد آپ نکنید - زودتر از 12 ساعت تاپیک بالا نیارید وگرنه براتون تخلف ثبت میکنم

----------


## bahram777

اقا خدایی مسئولان سایت رسیدگی کنن.لطفا ازمون های گاج رو برای فروش قرار بدید حالا نخواستیم 1000 تومن بدید میتونید بالاتر بدید.بچها اونایی که موافقن یه پیامی کامنتی چیزی بدن تا رسیدگی بشه.

----------


## FaMa77

یادمه قبلا این سایت سوالارو میفروخت اما الان انگار خبری نیس! هس؟

----------


## matrooke

الان ماه اذر ۹۵ هم کسی نیست سوالا گاج رو بزاره؟جایی نیست که بشه خرید؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

سوالات گاج حق تالیف داره و تنها راه قانونی بدست اوردنش اینه که برید گاج ثبت نام کنید.

----------

